# black an tan bloodlines ?



## black an tan man (Jan 3, 2010)

can yall help me out an tell me some of the good bloodlines there are for black an tans got two just wanna no more about b&t bloodliones an could u also list the top ten Historical Reproducer 

thanks billy


----------



## Old Blue21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Cypress brake set em up ace is a sure nuff good dog and albert... those are two good ones i know bout


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for the help any 1 else out there no any ?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jan 4, 2010)

1-cypress setum up ace
2-nelsons northren rex
3-dark hollow hobo's hoss
4-schenkers smoken jet
5-myers mighty hoss
6-bauers kansas junior
7-ozarks screaming Bo
8-bad to the bones cane
9-hicks two time albert
10-laffoon's super sting
Historcial top reproducing males.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jan 4, 2010)

Historical top producing females
1-Bauers Kanasas Jewell
2-Greens Trackdown Zip
3-Flippos Driving Miss Ruby
4-Sleepy Hollow Moonshine
5- Nelsons Northern Annie
6-Harts Light'n Lace
7-Shenkers Smoken Cindy
8-Southeast Iowa Ragen Sussie
9-Tavares' Pop'n'em up Lilly
10-George's Magic Sue
 Hope that helps you.My typing ain't that good so work with me.


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks u tree daddy that helps alot found out my male is got sum cypress setum up ace and ozarks screaming Bo in his ped well thatnk you alot an how do u no all this ?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's in coonhound bloodlines.I copied out of magizine.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 6, 2010)

You should think about joining the american black n tan association . You will get the breed album every year and see all the winning and great dogs ,plus you will also be available for special trophy's and awards at events like this weekend at the grand american in orangeburge sc .


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jan 6, 2010)

houndsman said:


> You should think about joining the american black n tan association . You will get the breed album every year and see all the winning and great dogs ,plus you will also be available for special trophy's and awards at events like this weekend at the grand american in orangeburge sc .



That's right didn't think bout that.My son is member.


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 6, 2010)

do yall have the website i can go to join ?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jan 6, 2010)

Google American Black and Tan Association


----------



## houndsman (Jan 6, 2010)

abtcha.net


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks did any of yall go to the grand american ?


----------



## houndsman (Jan 12, 2010)

OH YA, i intered into the show it was long and tiresome didn't win but its not all about winning ,met alot of nice people i had been wanting to meet and shook alot of hands .


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 17, 2010)

sweet. i went an got a few thangs was lookin for a good b&t female but didnt find any  i liked


----------



## huntwithblackandtans (Jan 17, 2010)

www.historydogsite.com has a list of some good dogs. I ordered a book from them a while back. They have good information on almost any breed of dog.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dark Hollow Tige was a mighty good dog.


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 17, 2010)

thank yall so hawgrider1200  u hunt with b&ts ?


----------

